# Ghost shrimp eat hair algae?!?!



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I was starting to develop a bumper crop of hair algae in my new tank. I went to the pet store yesterday to see what they might have but they're sold out of nearly everything at the moment. But I picked up a few ghost shrimp thinking to feed them a wee bit of flake food until I got fish in the tank. I turned on my light this morning and nearly all the hair algae is gone! Everything I knew about Ghost shrimp was that they ate mostly detritus, fry and bits of flakes and left over food fish don't manage to catch. I've never heard of them feasting on algae. Is this common for ghost shrimp or did I just get lucky?


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no idea if this is common or not. A friend of mine puts his Anubias in with his Crystal reds when he has a hair algae problem. They clean it right off in less than 24 hours.


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had ghost shrimp eat hair algae before also. I guess if their hungry enough they will eat it.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

I have an army CRS in a 10 gallon tank and was surprised at how quickly, instantly rather, they consumed algae off new incoming plants. Also, they have absolutely cleaned off driftwood wood that I transplanted from another tank, filters sponges and picked the ADA AS sterile. It's amazing! I feed these guys daily to every other day.


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Cuchulainn said:


> I have no idea if this is common or not. A friend of mine puts his Anubias in with his Crystal reds when he has a hair algae problem. They clean it right off in less than 24 hours.


 
really CRS clean hair algea!!!!!! I have 100+ CRS, I never saw them clean at it. The hair algea was booming and I have to remove all the plant in the tank.:confused1: Can anyone chime in, how to solve this hair algea in CRS tank.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Low light, low tech and lots of moss, ferns and anubias!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

zxc said:


> really CRS clean hair algea!!!!!! I have 100+ CRS, I never saw them clean at it. The hair algea was booming and I have to remove all the plant in the tank.:confused1: Can anyone chime in, how to solve this hair algea in CRS tank.


You can try overdosing with Flourish Excel, that seems to get rid of hair algae and BBA.


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You can try overdosing with Flourish Excel, that seems to get rid of hair algae and BBA.


doing this okay with cCRS?


----------

